# Download von Handyklingeltönen startet Abo



## Anonymous (25 März 2004)

Hallo Forum,

mein Sohn hat ein Handy bekommen mit Vertrag von O2. Diese Karte war nur an ein oder zwei Tagen in Betrieb, er verwendet sonst eine Prepaid-Karte. In einem Menüpunkt hat er nun Handyklingeltöne und ein Bild geladen. Dieser Dienst wird von der Jamba AG angeboten. 
Damit wurde aber auch ein Abo gestartet und weitere Beträge (jeweils 7 €) auf der Rechnung ausgewiesen. 
Uns ist das erst gar nicht aufgefallen. Eine Nachfrage ergab bei O2, dass es sich um ein Abo handle. Als ich mit der Firma Jamba gesprochen habe, bestätigten sie mir dieses Abo und meinten, das wäre in den AGBs so geregelt, die hätte ich mir ja per Internet (auf dem Handy) durchlesen können.
Einen Download zu bezahlen mag mir noch eingehen, aber praktisch stillschweigend ein Abo zu starten finde ich eine Frechheit.

Gibt es hier Aussichten sich zu wehren - hat mein Sohn (bzw. ich, da der Vertrag auf mich läuft) meine Sorgfaltspflicht (oder wie das heißt) verletzt und wir hätten die Info uns beschaffen müssen?

Oder handelt es sich hier um rechtswidrige Abzocke, also Betrug?

Für Hinweise bin ich sehr dankbar!

Viele Grüße

Bernd


----------



## KatzenHai (25 März 2004)

Hallo,

eine Nachfrage:

War da im Handy zwischen "Nachrichten", "Verzeichnis", "Einstellungen" usw. ein Menupunkt "Dienste", aus dem der Junior die Klingeltöne aufgerufen hat?

Wenn dies so ist, könnte Jamba/O2 Recht haben. Dafür müsste dort dann der Abo-Preis stehen.

Bitte prüfen - ggf. anderen Sachverhalt mitteilen ...


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2004)

Hallo Katzenhai;
vielen Dank für die Antwort. Das Problem ist, soweit ich das im Kopf habe, dass dort so etwas steht wie Liste anfordern. Da wollte ich nicht draufklicken, weil ich befürchte womöglich erneut ein Abo anzustoßen - oder könnte es sich dabei um eine Auswahl von Anbietern handeln?

Ich werde das nochmals nachprüfen. 

Viele Grüße, Bernd


----------



## KatzenHai (25 März 2004)

Idee: Wie wär's mit der kostenlosen Hotline von O2? Die helfen kompetent und kennen vor allen die Netzdienste, die O2 (ggf. gemeinsam mit Jamba) so anbietet.
Ansonsten: Ohne nähere Infos geht hier nix mehr ...


----------



## oliveer (26 März 2004)

*sehr dubios...*

Naja ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr gemacht habt, aber bei mir gab es nie Probleme.

Ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit einen Klingelton über Jamba bestellt und in der SMS, die ich dann bekommen habe stand, dass ich ein Abo erworben habe, für monatlich 2,99 € und dies beinhalte 6 Klingeltöne. Naja jedenfalls stand auch in der SMS, dass man das Abo kündigen könne, in dem man eine SMS an eine bestimmt Nummer schicke. Ich hab das auch gemacht und dann kam die Kündigungsbestätigung ebenfalls per SMS und das war es und seitdem hab ich nichts mehr von dem Abo gehört. 

Da ich die SMS nicht mehr habe, enpfehle ich dir die erste Abo-SMS durchzulesen, ansonsten findest du Hilfe auf der Jamba-Seite.

in diesem Sinne

Oliver


----------



## galdikas (26 März 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Idee: Wie wär's mit der kostenlosen Hotline von O2? Die helfen kompetent und kennen vor allen die Netzdienste, die O2 (ggf. gemeinsam mit Jamba) so anbietet.



Wer wäre denn hier wie wessen Vertragspartner bezüglich des Klingelton-Abonnements geworden?

Der zwischen Vater und o2 geschlossene Mobilfunkvertrag beinhaltet ja wohl keine Klingelton-Dienste. Wie sollte deshalb ein Abonnement-Vertrag zwischen dem Sohn und der JambaAG geschlossen worden sein? 

Und könnte sich die Jamba AG dem Vater gegenüber darauf berufen, daß der seine Sorgfaltspflicht verletzt hat, wenn der seinen Sohn über die Leistungen aus seinem Mobilfunkvertrag mit o2 verfügen läßt, dieser damit aber Klingelton-Abonnements bei einem Diensteanbieter usw. bestellt?

( Könnte sich ein Zeitschriften-Verlag eigentlich darauf berufen, daß ein von einem Kind telefonisch bestelltes Zeitschriften-Abonnement über eine von einem Privatanschluß aus hergestellte Telekommunikations-Verbindung erfolgt ist? Nach meinem Verständnis könnte sich lediglich der Erbringer der vom Kind veranlaßten Telekommunikations-Verbindungsleistung dem Anschlußinhaber gegenüber darauf berufen, daß die fehlende Geschäftsfähigkeit des Kindes den Vergütungsanspruch gegen den Anschlußinhaber nicht hindert.

--> ein nicht geschäftsfähiges Kind kann ohne Genehmigung höchstens dem  Bestellvorgang zugrunde liegende Verbindungsgebühren verursachen, aber keine kostenverursachenden Abonnements-Verträge mit telefonisch verbundenen Abonnement-Verkäufern schließen. )

gal.


----------



## KatzenHai (30 März 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> KatzenHai schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Könnte falsch sein. Bei Debitel z.B. sind die Dienste (als Zusatzfeatures auf der SIM-Karte) Bestandteil des Vertrags. Sie stellen einen eigenen Menüpunkt im Handysystem dar - und da kann man eigene Abos "abschließen", durch Handy-interne Menüführung. Vertrag ist als Rahmenvertrag im Handyvertrag eingeschlossen, dort stehen übrigens auch (irgendwo) die Tarife. Nehme ich ein Abo dieses Rahmenvertrags durch Menü-Nutzung an, bekomme ich den Content , geliefert von Jamba, vertraglich gebunden und abgerechnet über Debitel.



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Und könnte sich die Jamba AG dem Vater gegenüber darauf berufen, daß der seine Sorgfaltspflicht verletzt hat, wenn der seinen Sohn über die Leistungen aus seinem Mobilfunkvertrag mit o2 verfügen läßt, dieser damit aber Klingelton-Abonnements bei einem Diensteanbieter usw. bestellt?


Juristenantwort: Kommt drauf an. Musste der Vater von dieser Abo-Systematik wissen? Ist dies heute von mündigen Vätern voraus zu setzen? Ich neige zu einem "Nein", ist aber persönliche Auffassung, nicht juristische Erkenntnis.



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> ( Könnte sich ein Zeitschriften-Verlag eigentlich darauf berufen, daß ein von einem Kind telefonisch bestelltes Zeitschriften-Abonnement über eine von einem Privatanschluß aus hergestellte Telekommunikations-Verbindung erfolgt ist? Nach meinem Verständnis könnte sich lediglich der Erbringer der vom Kind veranlaßten Telekommunikations-Verbindungsleistung dem Anschlußinhaber gegenüber darauf berufen, daß die fehlende Geschäftsfähigkeit des Kindes den Vergütungsanspruch gegen den Anschlußinhaber nicht hindert.
> --> ein nicht geschäftsfähiges Kind kann ohne Genehmigung höchstens dem  Bestellvorgang zugrunde liegende Verbindungsgebühren verursachen, aber keine kostenverursachenden Abonnements-Verträge mit telefonisch verbundenen Abonnement-Verkäufern schließen. )
> 
> gal.


Fall hinkt. "Kinderqualität" ist am Sprachtelefon ja feststellbar, am Handy aber ebensowenig wie beim Internetsurfen.
Und als "Bote" des Vaters kann das Kind eine ganze Menge Verträge schließen ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 April 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Ja**a hatte ich schon mal in einem alten Dialerschutz.de Beitrag hingewiesen. Wurde allerdings nicht sehr beachtet.



Doch


----------

